# eip turbo kits



## turbovr6sleeper (Jan 25, 2008)

im new to volkswagens. i hav ownd 2 but am getting serious into them and have a 2001 jetta glx. i want to put a turbo on it and am looking at a eip stage one that claims 300-320 whp on stock internals. was wondering if this kit is any good and if u need to modify the front end to fit the intercooler or not?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: eip turbo kits (turbovr6sleeper)*

can you even get an EIP kit anymore? I mean since they closed, they used to have a 4-5 month wait on getting all the stuff anyway.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

don't bother with EIP... 
kinetic is your best bet if you are looking for a kit.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

EIP=Deaded


----------



## turbovr6sleeper (Jan 25, 2008)

thnx for all ur feed back. can i run a stage 3 kenetic kit on stock internals or will it be to much for it?


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (turbovr6sleeper)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com 4kish and yes you can run it on stock internals. they are good for like 450-500hp.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*

check with C2 also, they may have a kit for your car too


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

you can run stock motor but you have to do a headspacer to drop compression, which the spacer comes with the kinetics setup...EIP=junk


----------



## turbovr6sleeper (Jan 25, 2008)

well hopefully ill get the kinetic stage 3 kit relativly soon. right now i only got tintd windows but my exaust and rims should be here within the month. do u hav to cut apart the front bumper or bumper cover to get the front mount intercooler to fit the jetta? and how hard is it to reprogram the ecu to run the turbo?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (turbovr6sleeper)*

bumper--cut a bit, not much...
reflash the ecm is included in the kit-- send it to the programer....


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.eiptuning.com/

still their


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*

try calling or getting work done








heck why whould you...you'll just get ripped off or get junk hacked up


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTimBigTurbo* »_http://www.eiptuning.com/

still their


Uhh I was back home in maryland and drove pass where EIP shop was located. To my surprise, a lot with multiple Imprezzas.
I dunno


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

other shop back there


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Yeah, EIP is out, and a new differant buisness (Subarus) are in.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

they can't fix their reputation with vw so now its subaru.


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (jimivr6)*

totally different compagnie, no affiliation


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (b00st3d-vr6)*

probably same faces different clothes


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (jimivr6)*

got this sent to me while bitching about not getting my parts.............
Well, let me first preface this post by saying, there is much more to the story than I can tell or talk about right now. In addition, you will get only factual information from me. Anyone who knows me will tell you that I am about as straight of a shooter as they come. Sometimes that gets me in trouble or rubs people the wrong way. I call it as I see it.
First of all, EIP is not working on or switching to the Subaru market. They never have nor ever will work on Subaru’s (with the exception of one GC RS project done 4+ years ago). In fact, EIP will not be working on any cars. EIP will be concentrating on filling the existing orders, dealing with open store credits, and any other customer service problems. EIP is not taking on any new work or selling anything other than what is in stock simply to reduce inventory in preparation to close it’s doors.
IAG is NOT a continuation of EIP or affiliated at all. IAG (Integrity Auto Group) has been in business since February 2004. We have been primarily selling quality pre-owned Subaru’s. IAG has had its own staff and has been running independently from EIP. The only common staff to date is myself. Again, IAG is NOT a renamed EIP. Many questions and request for new products have come with selling Subaru’s that we don’t want to ignore. In an effort to not step on EIP’s toes, we (IAG) have stayed away from selling new parts until now.
My role in EIP is simple. I am a MINORITY stock holder in EIP. This is the part where I have to be delicate because of pending issues between my partner in EIP and I. I was not the decision maker at EIP nor did I have any control over the day to day operations. I did not deal with customer service nor did I make any decisions when it came to how customers were handled. My partner and I had and still have a very different opinion on how business should be run. Anyone who knows me or has done any business with me will understand exactly what I am talking about. For more reasons than one I started a ball rolling in March of this year that ultimately means that EIP will be closing. I have chosen to take it upon my self to solely deal with the winding down of EIP. I have put my self in the line of fire to deal with many neglected customers and open issues. The easy thing to do would have been to simply close EIP months ago….. But that would not be the “right” thing to do. There are three reasons EIP has been open for the last 90 days. First and foremost is simply to take care of the customers with existing orders. Second is to deal with open customer service issues. Finally is to reduce the inventory so there is less that my partner and I have to deal with. There is a whole lot more to the story that I can’t talk about. If anyone is aware of any current open issues with EIP, please let me know and I will do my best to handle it.
To get back to IAG…..
We in the past have “sub-leased” space in the building at 1203 Baltimore BLVD (known as EIP). We will now be occupying the entire property. As of October 1, 2007 we are open for business. We have made quite a few changes both inside and out. Our showroom is still a work in progress but is coming along nicely. For those who are not familiar with this facility, we sit directly on Rt 140 in Westminster and encompass 1.7 acres with an additional 1 acre for parking, future events, and shows. Our showroom is 3000 sq/ft and is full wall to wall of performance parts for Subaru’s. We will shortly have our shop 2006 STI on display with many of the products that we will both stock and sell. Our shop is 8000 sq/ft and features state of the art lifts, tire machine, smoke machine, coolant recycler, tig and mig welders and much more. Now to the important stuff: We will focus on retail sales and plan to actually stock everything we sell. Unlike other venders, we plan to have plenty of stock so that you can simply walk in and walk out with anything you want…..or if you like we will install anything you purchase at a significant discount. Please see our website to view the products we plan to carry: http://www.iagperformance.com or for quality pre-owned http://www.iagautosales.com . There will be a lot more to come and the site is a work in progress. If you have any suggestions on what else we should carry, please shoot us an email at [email protected]
Regards,
J.J.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, EIP is out, and a new differant buisness (Subarus) are in.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, EIP is out, and a new differant buisness (Subarus) are in.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, EIP is out, and a new differant buisness (Subarus) are in.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, EIP is out, and a new differant buisness (Subarus) are in.


----------

